
Try Standard ML in the Browser, Courtesy of Univeristy of Saarland - metacontent
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sosml.org&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;SOSML&#x2F;SOSML<p>Nice to see a new SML project, even if it happens to be written in typescript.<p>Requires ; at the end of statements to evaluate. For example<p>fun gcd (x, y) =
if y = 0
then x
else gcd (y, x mod y);
gcd(56, 24);
======
TheAsprngHacker
I already submitted this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20912460](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20912460)

P.S. Are you the same person who submitted this on Reddit?

